# Wanted - Free Pigeons



## chiaxi2002 (Feb 5, 2006)

If anyone lives in the Twin Cities, MN area that has free pigeons please let me know. I will raise any kind of pigeon as long as it can walk and feed on it's own (unless it's too young then I will hand feed it). I have taken care of many injured pigeons and have been able to find them new caring owners.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's very kind of you. Why do you want Pigeons?


----------



## chiaxi2002 (Feb 5, 2006)

Charis said:


> That's very kind of you. Why do you want Pigeons?


I always have a lot of free time so I use it to raise pigeons. I always like watching pigeons and taking care of them. Pigeons have always amazed me with their homing abilities. The reason why I am asking for free pigeons is that I can't afford to buy any right now.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Have You ran a Ad in your Newspapers Most the Time You Can Run free Wanted Ad's. Good Luck Finding Some Pigeons.


----------

